# UBER driver lives matter!!!



## Sueuber

UBER should run back ground check for their riders as well. Everybody's life is as important as others. UBER run background check for drivers to make sure riders r not with criminals but why don't they care for the drivers who r riding with criminals.This is Bios...


----------



## moJohoJo

The ones most likely to give you a low rating are drunks, criminals and the passenger that wakes up on the wrong side of the bed . All of which have nothing to due with the driver causing any sort of problem .


----------

